# S&w 24-2 45.acp



## CardiacColt68 (Jul 18, 2013)

Anyone have any opinions on the 5.5" nickel version of this gun? Does it shoot well and true? Any thoughts are welcome. Seems cool as it shoots the same 45 .ACP as my 1911s.


----------

